# How much does my 2006 R1000 CAAD8 weigh?



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I recently bought a used '06 R1000 CAAD8 (Ultegra), 54cm. I know, i should use a scale, but I don't trust my bathroom scale. Anyone have an ~ idea how much this bike weighs?

Thanks, Brad

Frame & Fork
Frame Tubing Material	CAAD8 Optimo
Fork Brand & Model	Slice Premium
Fork Material	Carbon fiber

Components
Component Group	Shimano Ultegra
Crankset	Shimano Ultegra, 39/53 teeth
Rear Cogs	10-speed, 12 - 25 teeth
Chain	Shimano Ultegra
Seatpost	Cannondale Carbon-wrapped
Saddle Fizik arione
Handlebar	Cannondale Fire
Handlebar Stem	Cannondale Fire 3-D Forged
Headset	FSA Alloy integrated

Wheels
Hubs	Mavic Ksyrium Equipe
Rims	Mavic Ksyrium Equipe
Tires	700 x 23c Conti Grand Prix
Spoke Brand	Mavic
Spoke Nipples	Unspecified


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Weighed a stock one a few years ago, in 54cm. It was 21 pounds without pedals.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Trust your bathroom scale if it's consistent.

weigh yourself and take note. 
weigh yourself and the bike.
Subtract.

Rinse and repeat 3 times.

If you get the same weight, you're good. If you want to get more into it, you are going to have to get one of those hanger scales. Or, go buy something at an LBS that you need. Have your bike with you and ask them to weigh it since you just started out.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, and that crankset and cassette gearing can be a little tall for a beginner. 

Maybe look at an 11-28 if you seem to spend most of your time in the small (39) front ring


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, and since you're already starting down the weight road, let me say it's mostly about the engine not the bike. You'll see vast improvements as a beginner working on you, the engine, vs tweaking your bike. 

Despite what the rules say, and what people seem to blabber off here, it's about the engine...........not the bike.


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> Oh, and that crankset and cassette gearing can be a little tall for a beginner.
> 
> Maybe look at an 11-28 if you seem to spend most of your time in the small (39) front ring


Funny you say that ... Seems I'm always riding right between the small and big ring and was wondering how to getvaway from that. Thanks. 

21#. I would have guessed less, but honestly have no idea. Ill break out the scale tomorrow and also weigh my wife's trek lexa slx (wsd). 

Thanks. Brad


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Bike we weighed had heavy, wire-bead CST tires on it. Here is the identical bike sold on eBay recently. Slightly over 19lbs is about correct:

2006 Cannondale R1000 CAAD 8 Road Bike 54cm Nice! | eBay


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> Bike we weighed had heavy, wire-bead CST tires on it. Here is the identical bike sold on eBay recently. Slightly over 19lbs is about correct:
> 
> 2006 Cannondale R1000 CAAD 8 Road Bike 54cm Nice! | eBay


Zachariah, thanks for the post. Good to see it selling for $850. I picked mine up for $700 w/ full ultegra and upgrade seat/seatpost. My wheels could be lighter depending on which Shimano are on there.

Only reason I ask weight is because I look at new, CF bikes and wonder what the weight gain would be. I suppose I could easily drop 1/2-1 pound w/ a new set of wheels. With that said, my commitment to my wife is to put some miles on it before thinking about dropping more cash into my new hobby (one of many).


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought that same bike last year used and stock it sat at 20lbs but id guess yours is in the 19 lb range. Iv swapped out some parts over the last year and now have it a little over 17.5. Wheels and tires is where i lost most my weight.


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

MTBer4life said:


> I bought that same bike last year used and stock it sat at 20lbs but id guess yours is in the 19 lb range. Iv swapped out some parts over the last year and now have it a little over 17.5. Wheels and tires is where i lost most my weight.


Thanks MTBer4life.


----------



## NolesOrNothing (Aug 19, 2011)

*19.4 LBs for a 60*

Bought my 60 2006 Caad 8 R1000 $850 in January. It has the stock Truvativ carbon crank and Ksryium Elites. I swapped out the bars for FSA compacts and the stem for an Eleven81.
With a full saddle bag and 105 peddles it comes in at 19.4 LBs on my local shops scale


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

NolesOrNothing said:


> Bought my 60 2006 Caad 8 R1000 $850 in January. It has the stock Truvativ carbon crank and Ksryium Elites. I swapped out the bars for FSA compacts and the stem for an Eleven81.
> With a full saddle bag and 105 peddles it comes in at 19.4 LBs on my local shops scale


Noles, you have an '05 which is a better equipped bike (crankset, wheels, and cockpit). That's a nicer ride. I'm guessing mine is just shy of 20# based on your feedback and the others.

BikePedia - 2005 Cannondale R1000 Complete Bicycle


----------



## NolesOrNothing (Aug 19, 2011)

bww, Thanks for update and link. I agree and the 05 flat black frame still gets lots of compliments.


----------



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

My 2005 R700 is way lighter than a lot of the carbon bikes I look at, handles well and accellerates incredibly. Your caad 8 is likely a little heavier, but has more relaxed geometry. Mine was an impulse purchase, beautifull and responsive, but the geometry makes it a real rack for my old bod. I end up riding less because its a little twitchy for our choppy oil and chip blacktop, throw in some loose gravel and way less than perfect pavement, on the other hand about 4 miles out of town the most beautifull tarmac you've ever seen, it jumps about 2 mph as soon as you hit and then its gorgeous and earns her keep, I looking for a caad 8 now myself, and hoping I don't loose to much on a trade.


----------

